# Was hört Ihr .....



## Xorxes (10. August 2010)

Hey Leute,

wollte mal sachte anfragen was Ihr so für einen Schurken im PVP an Musik empfehlen würdet, ich suche dringend gute Musik! Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar - bin natürlich auch gespannt was ihr so allgemein während dem zocken so an Mucke hört also her mit Euren Meinungen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tropical1 (10. August 2010)

Also ich höre hard style gerne dazu, sonst mag ich ja diese techno kacke nicht,

aber zum schurken zocken gehts echt ab.


----------



## tsurugu (10. August 2010)

Hmm... ich kann dir sagen, was als Krieger im PvP abgeht:

Ludacris - Mooooove B*tch get outta way !!

Alles und jeden aus dem Weg räumen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xw-m4jEY-Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Renox110 (10. August 2010)

Tropical1 schrieb:


> Also ich höre hard style gerne dazu, sonst mag ich ja diese techno kacke nicht,
> 
> aber zum schurken zocken gehts echt ab.



WIE BITTE?

Das ist Kult Musik!

Besser als diese HipHop kacke!


----------



## Renox110 (10. August 2010)

Hier geht es in erster Linie um die Musik, das tanzen ist nebensache.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2a_wIQT5ePk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nxs4GPflJwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Definitiv.
(Hat im Gegensatz zu Dope musikallische Tiefe und fordert anders als das Schurken Spielen Aufmerksamkeit)



auch schön zusehen, dass es für Techno hörer wohl nur hiphop-Höhrer gibt...


----------



## Sinmia (10. August 2010)

...also wenn ich mal beim WoW zocken Mukke höre (was recht selten ist) dann entweder deutschen "Horrorcore" oder was auch sehr geil ist wäre zum Beispiel Deichkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Sinmia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxardon (10. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHHAR1S_eKA alexander marcus !!! nein joke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

linkin park ftw! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3DWPyAGe4U 

oder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4-fQKesuaM system of a down

oder http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=last+resort&aq=f papa roach

oder jan hegenberg ;D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X12hfhsP6sk


----------



## WoWler24692 (10. August 2010)

Nabend, 
ich hoere beim zocken gerne "Infected Mushroom", man kann auf ihrer offiziellen Homepage (infected-mushroom.com) unter Media und Music alle Alben umsonst anhoeren, es springt automatisch von Song zu Song also muss man nicht nach jedem Lied auf den Desktop oder am Anfang muehsam ne Playlist zusammenzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Lukitech (10. August 2010)

www.technobase.fm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorxes (10. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps in Sachen passender Musik - wer noch was hat - immer her damit ^^


----------



## kingstan (10. August 2010)

siehe sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. August 2010)

Ich höre tote Menschen.


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

Boha Leute, geht mit Euer Disco, Rock-Metal Mainstream Scheisse weg.

Dope, In Flames, System of a Down, Linkin Park.

Wo lebt Ihr denn?


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (10. August 2010)

Wenn ich mal beim WoW spielen Mukke höre anstatt im TS zu sein, dann höre ich auch das was ich sonst auch höre, sprich Soilwork, Disturbed, Rammstein oder auch mal Onkelz oder Ärzte. Taugt eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, geht mit Euer Disco, Rock-Metal Mainstream Scheisse weg.
> 
> Dope, In Flames, System of a Down, Linkin Park.
> 
> Wo lebt Ihr denn?




Ach du Scheiße, du bist ja nen absoluter Fachmann mit Undergroundattitüde. 

Diese Fachkenntnis auch noch in einen so sachlich neutralen Beitrag verpackt.

RESPEKT!!


Denk aber daran, daß 90 % deiner Helden, sobald Knete winkt, auf einmal einen weit größeren Interpretationsspielraum für ihre ach so wichtigen Ideale haben.


----------



## Rongor (10. August 2010)

Hans Zimmer Soundtracks bem Raiden. Da ist der Loot noch epischer.


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

find ist geschmackts sache ich hör dazu grösten teil creutzfeld und jakob
aber wie gesagt ist geschmackssache^^


----------



## Vanlinux (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8kQ3MKMeDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das sollte eigentlich zu einigen pvpkills ermutigen.....


----------



## Tropical1 (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, geht mit Euer Disco, Rock-Metal Mainstream Scheisse weg.
> 
> Dope, In Flames, System of a Down, Linkin Park.
> 
> Wo lebt Ihr denn?






Weist du überhaupt was mainstream bedeutet?

3 von deinen genannten Künstlern sind es heutzutage.

Und ach ja bischen mehr tolleranz und weniger cool fühlen wenn ich bitten darf.


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

Tropical1 schrieb:


> Weist du überhaupt was mainstream bedeutet?
> 
> 3 von deinen genannten Künstlern sind es heutzutage.
> 
> Und ach ja bischen mehr tolleranz und weniger cool fühlen wenn ich bitten darf.



word! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KellerK1nd (10. August 2010)

Das beste läuft meiner Meinung nach hier: Deepmix Moscow. Aber Musik ist ja auch Geschmackssache, aber das hat ja mal einer schon wieder überhaupt nicht verstanden.... 



> Soramac
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Einwandfrei, weltoffen wie du bist, sollte die ganze Menschheit sein. Bist du so auf deine vielen Post's gekommen?


----------



## HomieJay (10. August 2010)

Öh Metal?

Vielleicht sowas? Für ein PvP Video muss es schon rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th5kdbP8QyA


Up the IRONS!


----------



## Jokxer (10. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5bvTK1OEiY[/youtube]


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JLhhd0QtiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, geht mit Euer Disco, Rock-Metal Mainstream Scheisse weg.
> 
> Dope, In Flames, System of a Down, Linkin Park.
> 
> Wo lebt Ihr denn?



Guck Dir kurz Deine Signatur an, überdenke Deine Mainstream Aussage oben nochmal und lösch sie dann.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. August 2010)

Tropical1 schrieb:


> Weist du überhaupt was mainstream bedeutet?
> 
> 3 von deinen genannten Künstlern sind es heutzutage.
> 
> Und ach ja bischen mehr tolleranz und weniger cool fühlen wenn ich bitten darf.




Das meinte er auch so, da diese weiter oben schon genannt wurden.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. August 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Guck Dir kurz Deine Signatur an, überdenke Deine Mainstream Aussage oben nochmal und lösch sie dann.




Ahhhh, daß hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Wie geil :-))))


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Da es hier ja nun um Musikempfehlungen geht würde ich meine Frage gerne hier anstellen.

Welche Musik empfiehlt ihr denn fürs Farmen? Ich habe leider keinen eigenen Gechmack... würde mir gerne den Euren leihen wenn es Recht ist.


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da es hier ja nun um Musikempfehlungen geht würde ich meine Frage gerne hier anstellen.
> 
> Welche Musik empfiehlt ihr denn fürs Farmen? Ich habe leider keinen eigenen Gechmack... würde mir gerne den Euren leihen wenn es Recht ist.



siehe 4 posts über dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AerobicClub (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYkkTRPuVl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Brahktal (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Gawms8BM3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und ähnliches. Muss einfach schnell, kraftvoll und gewaltbereit sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fc-V3NYckOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Benon (10. August 2010)

zum farmen kommen dann auch mal neben dem normalen zeug was man so hört hans zimmer soundtracks (fluch der karibik) oder herr der ringe muke xD
natürlich mit ner guten shisha nebendran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## MarZ1 (10. August 2010)

von hands up/dance über hardtrance bis zu happy hardcore/hardstyle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hardstyle klassiker:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbly747FLNY

happy hardcore:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmbKKSEOyzo

hardtrance:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4AOXiV3CCQ

hands up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMy_vTehqsg


----------



## datob (10. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Datobi80#p/c/391171B0F8858BF4/13/Y7tkZCzt4b8

Irgendwie liebe ich das lied...könnte daran liegen, dass ich Schurke spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breoal (10. August 2010)

HomieJay schrieb:


> Up the IRONS!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Iron Maiden

No more Lies
Prowler
Iron Maiden
Brave New Death
Dance of Death
Blood Brothers
Montsegur
Brighter than a thousand Suns
Don't look to the Eyes of a Stranger


----------



## Lovac (10. August 2010)

Xorxes schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> wollte mal sachte anfragen was Ihr so für einen Schurken im PVP an Musik empfehlen würdet, ich suche dringend gute Musik! Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar - bin natürlich auch gespannt was ihr so allgemein während dem zocken so an Mucke hört also her mit Euren Meinungen!
> 
> ...



Also als ich meinen Schurken getwinkt hab habe ich oft http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T3sIOQzb6o 

*WoW - ROGUE Song (by Nexothex)*
aber mit meinem Mage höre ich meistens Drum N Bass oder AvA/Blink182


----------



## Kobold (10. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Hans Zimmer Soundtracks bem Raiden. Da ist der Loot noch epischer.



Respekt! Jemand mit (meinem) Geschmack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Auch Jean Michael Jaare)

Musik zu empfehlen ist jedoch sehr subjektiv!

Ich selber höre auch gern epische Filmmusiken (*John Williams, Hans Zimmer, Jerry Goldsmith, etc.*)
Aber diese "Klassik" ist nunmal nicht jedermans Geschmack.

Oder Mittelaltermusik wie *Faun*, Qntal, Helium Vola oder Schandmaul (siehe meine Sig.)

Allerdings spiele ich auch ein anderes MMORPG, wo es viel ruhiger zu geht.


----------



## Morcan (10. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> WIE BITTE?
> 
> Das ist Kult Musik!
> 
> Besser als diese HipHop kacke!



Rock / Metal ist Kult, Techno ist Krach und HipHop ist nichtmal Musik...




Soramac schrieb:


> [...]



Ich hab mal ein paar deiner Beiträge angeschaut, du solltest dir zuerst einen anderen Ton angewöhnen und dann vllt. wirklich mal auf deine Aussagen achten... dein "Mainstream"-Flame passt wirklich wunderbar zur Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (10. August 2010)

Im PVP höhre ich immer: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0oB_8hfJqg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNw8-e1lSHs&feature=related

und

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkfSqnVkl70


----------



## Blackseven (10. August 2010)

Ich kann dir http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgJL5QjzBoA sehr empfehlen^^


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (10. August 2010)

@Morcan es ist ja geschmachsache aber mal ganz subjektiv
wiso ist "sing sang" bzw Sprechgesang keine musik aber schreierei?^^


----------



## Lempo (10. August 2010)

Skillet - Awake and Alive http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmL-J1IghZM&feature=related

Skillet - Hero http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avUTaohfc3U&feature=related


----------



## -Baru- (10. August 2010)

Kobold schrieb:


> Respekt! Jemand mit (meinem) Geschmack!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Faun sind wirklich klasse. Guck mal bei Youtube nach Omnia. Die dürften Dir dann auch zusagen.

Wenn es um ruhige Musik geht empfehle ich noch:
- James Newton Howard
- Ludovico Einaudi


----------



## Zeusfeld (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eyFiClAzq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zroxx (10. August 2010)

"Blood Sugar" von Pendulum kann ich vor allem fürs PvP sehr empfehlen.
Die ersten 50 Sekunden sind Intro , weglassen würd ich sie jedoch nicht weil sie einfach dazu gehören.
Es ist Drum`n´Bass. Wenns dir zusagt dann hör dir am besten Ihr alten Alben sowie "Hold Your Colour an".
Oder du probierst es mit ihrem neuesten Album "Immersion" bei dem sie ihren Musikstil verändert haben.Aber Immersion glaube ich nicht das dir das beim Schurken zusagt.
Aber wie sagt man so schön: Probieren geht über studieren.
Enjoy!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryTOjUJz1PM

P.S. Du solltest es ziemlich laut hören dann ists am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337Pala (10. August 2010)

Das hier finde ich passt zum "EPIC" PvP 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-WgATwzubq8


ansonsten 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kdEYVy6BF0w

oder sowas 

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related 

wie schon jemand so schön geschrieben hat, es ist geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Rock / Metal ist Kult, Techno ist Krach und HipHop ist nichtmal Musik...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hiphop ist musik (naja kommt drauf an was^^) ich mein das gehört zur kultur der afro amerikaner ^^


----------



## Zroxx (10. August 2010)

Haha oder du nimmst das hier:
>>  http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CR8logunPzQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Lied heißt "We no speak Americano" und is von nem Italienischem Typ namens "Yolanda Be Cool" (glaub ich)
Den Beat finde ich einfach so geil xD
.LawL.


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

Zroxx schrieb:


> Haha oder du nimmst das hier >>
> 
> >> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CR8logunPzQ
> 
> ...



Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. ich fühle mich von youtube diskriminiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andurio (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kRa3BU5bl-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Icelemon (10. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Hans Zimmer Soundtracks bem Raiden. Da ist der Loot noch epischer.



oh ja Hans Zimmer ist ein wahrer Meister.

Gladiator z.B

Episch!


----------



## Zroxx (10. August 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. ich fühle mich von youtube diskriminiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm versuch einfach das da:  http://www.youtube.c...h?v=h3S4dBk4E1g 
Is nicht das offizielle aber is trotzdem geiles Video xD


----------



## Legendary (10. August 2010)

Wenn du wissen willst was Schurken wirklich für PVP Musik hören sollten, hör dir den Blog von Barlow an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elwright (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2OQ-L9blw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



no comment^^


----------



## 1337Pala (10. August 2010)

auch toll:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_z-hEyVQDRA

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ERB2amudLsI

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=FOEAT-Ty2UA

auch nicht verkehrt : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1b_9A2EFyA&feature=related


----------



## DarkDexter (10. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wenn du wissen willst was Schurken wirklich für PVP Musik hören sollten, hör dir den Blog von Barlow an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst die drölfmillionen "Schurken Kritvideos mit Linkin Park Musik" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dex


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

Zroxx schrieb:


> Hm versuch einfach das da: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=h3S4dBk4E1g
> Is nicht das offizielle aber is trotzdem geiles Video xD



Dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar. 

youtube hat was gegen mich ^^


----------



## Blackseven (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgJL5QjzBoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch mega das Lied


----------



## theduke666 (10. August 2010)

*Manowar!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7WtsUYO2hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und hier das Originool:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThexxFearxx (10. August 2010)

*Celldweller - Own little World http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2eHh4GcJMQ*


*Blue Stahli - Shotgun Senorita http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xku0zPWZn8o*

ist ganz cool zum zocken


----------



## Zroxx (10. August 2010)

> Dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar.
> 
> youtube hat was gegen mich ^^




Ja sieht ganz so aus xD
Hm, geh auf www.youtube.com und versuch verschiedene möglichkeiten und Videos.
Den Titel vom Lied und den Namen des Italienischen Typen kennst eh schon


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RetPali (10. August 2010)

Meistens Muse, Nine Inch Nails, 30 Seconds to Mars

Aber wenn ich dir nen Tipp geben darf:
Durchforste YouTube nach Songs die dir gefallen, und speicher sie in eine Playlist, so hör ich meistens Musik (beim Zocken)

Ich finde das als eine gute Alternative: Keine CDs suchen, ewig Lieder runterladen und dann noch zusammenstellen.
Deinen Account kannst auch immer mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnell noch ein Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn1udWHNAH0 

Nine Inch Nails: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwhBRJStz7w

30 Second to Mars: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxop1H_VFYE

HF


----------



## Warcus (10. August 2010)

- Volksmusik
- Blasmusik


----------



## sympathisant (10. August 2010)

Apocalyptica: Helden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oITb_Cy6rw


----------



## KabaTheMan (10. August 2010)

Entweder Techno (meist Technobase.fm) oder Onkelz 
oder iwas härteres z.b. Equilibrium Ensiferum etc


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. August 2010)

ich höre , wenn ich meinen Schurken zocke nur so "Technokacke".


----------



## Mindadar (10. August 2010)

combichrist - This shit will fuck you up
Agonoize - Femme Fatale & Koprolalie
ASP - Ich bin ein wahrer satan
Xotox - Gottlos
Diary of Dreams - Mensch:Feind!
Schandmaul - Drei lieder
Subway to Sally - Narben & Sieben
Acylum - Raise Your fist
Eisregen - 17 Kerzen am Dom
& noch viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (10. August 2010)

Vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich aber hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS : Ich heile im PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.c...h?v=w4j-8K060JA


----------



## Speck-man (10. August 2010)

hmmm für Schurke.... Rogues do it from behind lvl 70 ETC ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdEYVy6BF0w


----------



## Rêmus (10. August 2010)

greenskeepers = vagabond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt doch zum schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich weiss das es aus gta4 is





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KFOWPJVlDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (10. August 2010)

Ich höre mit meinem Schurken im PvP meistens Metalcore (Five Finger Death Punch), Industrial (Nachtmahr, Agonoize, Combichrist) oder Bands wie "Legion of the Damned" und "In Flames".

Hier noch ein paar Videos...

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qhoZxAwTFXc
Five Finger Death Punch - The Way of the Fist

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xpre7-iNDV4
Nachtmahr - Mein Name

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AbT3wJppNIo
In Flames - The Mirror's Truth

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1BnadI5ys50
Legion of the Damned - Diabolist

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UAuwRv4X5q8
Agonoize - Koprolalie

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OQE3CxXuszQ
Combichrist - God Bless

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5Ism2I3HCGU
Combichrist - This Is My Rifle

Allgemein hör ich dann noch ASP, Samsas Traum, Rammstein, Manowar, diverse Emocore-Bands, Onkelz, Metallica, Blind Guardian, Symphony X, Opeth, Dream Theater, In Extremo, Subay to Sally....Die Liste ist endlos lang.

@theduke666: Wie kann man Manowar zum Zocken hören? Ich könnt da vor lauter Headbangen nich mehr zocken! xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltM5jHIJFw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ate9dIXU6Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (10. August 2010)

*mosh*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GemeinerTroll (10. August 2010)

Electro Minimal
oder
Radio Schwarze Welle

je nach Laune.


----------



## Zuckerbub (10. August 2010)

im pvp als shadow am liebsten:

*stefanie heinzmann -* no one can ever change my mind
*culture club* - Do you really want to hurt me

und im pve als Tank am liebsten:
*lena -* satellite larv o larv


----------



## Sophoras (10. August 2010)

Rammstein,Soil,Nightwish etc


----------



## -PuRity- (10. August 2010)

Ich kann den Starcraft 2 Soundtrack empfehlen, höre den eigentlich zu jeder WoW-Gelegenheit (Farmen, Raiden, PvP..... passt zu allem).


----------



## Jobbl (10. August 2010)

Jan Hegenberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (10. August 2010)

Also ich hör ja meistens nur beim Farmen musik, ansonsten bin ich eigentlich immer im ts^^ und ich steh beim farmen eher auf ruhigere sachen

Nightmares on wax oder Moloko - The time is now


----------



## Sophoras (10. August 2010)

Wie kann ich die Videos hier eigentlich direkt einfügen ?


----------



## Dream1 (10. August 2010)

KKS, Eminem, Disturbed, Rise Against, SOAD, Hardstyle, Soilwork, Killswith Engage, Had Trance und vll. Dragonforce. 

That's it =)

Mfg


----------



## RedDevil96 (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skalpi (10. August 2010)

Da fallen mir auf Anhieb so einige ein.

Queen - "Who want's to live forever" oder "don't loose your head"
Alice Copper - "Poison"
Gilbert O'Sullivan - "Get Down"
Sonny & Cher - "I Got You Babe"
ACDC - "Highway To Hell"
Tremeloes - "Silence Is Golden"
The Troggs - "Wild Thing"
Credence Clearwater Revival - "Bad Moon Rising" paßt auch gut zur Eule
Bonnie Tyler - "Loving You Is A Dirty Job But Somebody's Gotta Do It"


*Sofern es eher deutsche Titel sein sollen:*
Herbert Grönemeyer - "Erwischt"
Spliff - "Kill!" oder "Da fliegt dir doch das Blech weg" besonders fürs PVP gegen Plattenträger geeignet
Die Toten Hosen - "Hier Kommt Alex"
Klaus Lage - "Faust Auf Faust" für Schwert-/Dolchschurken natürlich nicht ganz so toll


*Falls es gerade nicht so gut läuft:*
Slade - "Run Run Away"
 The Kinks - "You Really Got Me"
Aretha Franklin - "I Will Survive"
Bee Gees - "Stayin' Alive"
Johnny Mandel - "Suicide Is Painless"
Roberta Flack - "Killing Me Softly"
Die Crackers - "Kamikaze"


*Der Klassiker ist natürlich:*

*Paul McCartney - "Live and let die" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## phipush1 (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PouGO8u7xf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kobold (10. August 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Faun sind wirklich klasse. Guck mal bei Youtube nach Omnia. Die dürften Dir dann auch zusagen.



Klar kenne ich Omnia. Habe beide CDs.



-Baru- schrieb:


> Wenn es um ruhige Musik geht empfehle ich noch:
> - James Newton Howard
> - Ludovico Einaudi



Yep. Sind auch beide bekannt.
James Newton Howard - "Batman beginns" - Eine Traumkomposition!
Ludovico Einaudi - Die schönen Klavierpassagen. Einfach nur entspannend.
"Klassikradio" sei dank, mit ihrer Filmmusik und den "New Classics" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön hier zwischen den ganzen "Kingeltönen" auch noch echte Musikkenner zu treffen.


----------



## -Baru- (10. August 2010)

Kobold schrieb:


> Ludovico Einaudi - Die schönen Klavierpassagen. Einfach nur entspannend.
> "Klassikradio" sei dank, mit ihrer Filmmusik und den "New Classics"
> 
> 
> ...



Ludovico spielt diesen Winter übrigens in Deutschland, falls es Dich interessiert. 
Mein Ticket liegt schon auf dem Schreibtisch.
Mh Klassikradio. Ich höre kein Radio, von daher kenne ich mich dort nicht aus, aber
interessant zu wissen, dass dort auch "New Classics" (toller Begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) laufen.


----------



## pingu77 (10. August 2010)

Vamummtn 4 Live!


----------



## Stoni_PvP (10. August 2010)

Im Bg hör ich gern mal Blow me away von breaking Benjamin, obwohl ich der Weichspüler Musik normalerweise nicht wirklich was abgewinnen kann.
In der Arena läuft im Hintergrund immer Amon Amarth, Slayer, Judas Priest, rammstein und Zeitweise Nightwisch =P


----------



## Solaron (10. August 2010)

Ob beim Raiden oder PvP ganz klar.. 

Rechtsrock... wenn es euch net passt dann is mir das egal denn diese Texte sind wenigstens die Wahrheit! Und nein ich höre auch keine Techno oder Hip-Hop... bin aber auch nicht Rechts sondern höre nur die Lieder 

MFG


----------



## Badumsaen (10. August 2010)

Solaron schrieb:


> Ob beim Raiden oder PvP ganz klar..
> 
> Rechtsrock... wenn es euch net passt dann is mir das egal denn *diese Texte sind wenigstens die Wahrheit!* Und nein ich höre auch keine Techno oder Hip-Hop... *bin aber auch nicht Rechts* sondern höre nur die Lieder
> 
> MFG



selfowned?


----------



## Gatax (10. August 2010)

Hmmm Schurken PvP......

Taktloss & Justus - Aus Liebe - http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uMFX2ysmy38

Taktloss & Justus - Ausgleich - http://www.youtube.c...h?v=oFJbYcndNaY

Ansonsten höre ich beim zocken sowas wie in meiner Signatur.


----------



## .Hacker (10. August 2010)

Für pvp (in meinem fall krieger) gibts nur Harcore, Deathcore, Grindcore..... usw.

z.B. Despised Icon, All shall Perish, Job for a cowboy, We butter the bread with butter, Here comes the Kraken, War from a harlots Mouth....... usw.


Metal FTW !!!!


griz
.Hacker

FTH !!!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. August 2010)

CoreTime.fm nur Hardcore Techno Ohne gelaber wie bei Technobase.
Egal was hauptsache Elektronisch und schön hart (sowas wie late night alumni ist wirklich toll zum entspannen aber im PvP hat das nichts zu suchen)

btw Solaron so hart selfowned


----------



## Orcoo (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, geht mit Euer Disco, Rock-Metal Mainstream Scheisse weg.
> 
> Dope, In Flames, System of a Down, Linkin Park.
> 
> Wo lebt Ihr denn?



Und deine Bands sind kein Mainstream oder wie?!?!?!?

BTT: We Butter The Bread With Butter, Heaven Shall Burn, Neaera.


----------



## -Baru- (10. August 2010)

.Hacker schrieb:


> Für pvp (in meinem fall krieger) gibts nur Harcore, Deathcore, Grindcore..... usw.
> 
> z.B. Despised Icon, All shall Perish, Job for a cowboy, We butter the bread with butter, Here comes the Kraken, War from a harlots Mouth....... usw.



Ist das nicht alles Death- und Grindcore?


----------



## Aurox (10. August 2010)

Grundlegend ist das mal abhängig vom persönlichen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig ist, dass der Rhytmus im Takt des Kampfes ist!!! Dann macht alles Spaß


----------



## Occasus (10. August 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ach du Scheiße, du bist ja nen absoluter Fachmann mit Undergroundattitüde.
> 
> Diese Fachkenntnis auch noch in einen so sachlich neutralen Beitrag verpackt.
> 
> ...



So geht das!

Raiden: Trance
PvP: Unterschiedlich, Techno/Trance, bissl Hip-Hop, bissl Metal. Je nachdem nach was mir ist. 


Und Solaron: LOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## Darknight281 (10. August 2010)

*  Adept - at least give my dreams back you negligent whore *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMKLcpCRgRI


----------



## xxardon (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, geht mit Euer Disco, Rock-Metal Mainstream Scheisse weg.
> 
> Dope, In Flames, System of a Down, Linkin Park.
> 
> Wo lebt Ihr denn?



tss passt doch voll zu schurken... hör doch weiter deine emo musik!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (10. August 2010)

Was ich glaub ich zu PvP hören würde wäre Brocas Helm





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SO2poJAaE_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Malorus (10. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVnSV6jvraE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS-ahjjUgO0

nein ist kein witz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bald werden die little monsters mit hilfe von mother mons†er die welt erobern!


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (10. August 2010)

.Hacker schrieb:


> Für pvp (in meinem fall krieger) gibts nur Harcore, Deathcore, Grindcore..... usw.
> 
> z.B. Despised Icon, All shall Perish, Job for a cowboy, We butter the bread with butter, Here comes the Kraken, War from a harlots Mouth....... usw.
> 
> ...



Öh kann mich dir da nur anschließen! Ist für mich persönlich auch die beste Mukke für PvP Action aber auch für RL Action! };o]

Was ich noch für Core-Liebhaber empfehlen kann ist folgender Stream: Core-Mix [klick mich]

Und nun noch ein paar Videos damit man weiß von was hier die Rede ist (xD):

Suicide Silence




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eE3tovE2lko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Carnifex




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IqPSI2omnBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Chelsea Grin




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-7YUR5wf_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Greetz.

PS: BRING BACK THE FKKING HEADBANG!!! >.<


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Für PvP Allgemein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MhChjGd2qKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xw-m4jEY-Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

Juhuu.. ich hab mich wieder gefunden in der World of Warcraft Community! (:

Gebt einfach mal PvP Schurke in YouTube ein und dann werdet Ihr zahlreiche Videos mit Schwarz Weiss Intro und Linkin Park Musik finden.

und die genannten Bands waren keine Vorschlaege!


----------



## -Migu- (10. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> WIE BITTE?
> 
> Das ist Kult Musik!
> 
> Besser als diese HipHop kacke!



LoL

1. Den Hip-Hop den du meinst kann man nicht als Hip-Hop bezeichnen, allgemein gibt es sehr sehr wenige noch echte Rapper in Deutschland, und selbst in den U.S.A. sterben sie aus.

2. Die Meinung die sich die meisten über Rap bilden stammt aus den Medien wo sie asoziale Trottel zeigen die sich krass fühlen, diese Einstellung mit der gesamten Musikszene gleichzustellen ist arrogant. 


*hust* sorry, musste da was klar stellen, da es in diesem und vielen anderen Gamer Foren wenige Hopper gibt die sich anständig ausdrücken können und nicht gleich "ey alda isch geb dir gleisch" etc... 

btt:
Ein Musik Thread in diesen Foren geht sowieso im Geflame unter. Allerdings fragte er explizit fürs PvP mit Schurken.

Ich höre zum zocken gerne etwas in der Art wie Disturbed "Inside the Fire" oder ähnliches.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Juhuu.. ich hab mich wieder gefunden in der World of Warcraft Community! (:
> 
> Gebt einfach mal PvP Schurke in YouTube ein und dann werdet Ihr zahlreiche Videos mit Schwarz Weiss Intro und Linkin Park Musik finden.
> 
> und die genannten Bands waren keine Vorschlaege!


Ja LP ist schlecht. LP ist schonlange Pop Rock geworden und jetzt kommen sie mit elektronischen Sachen, weil sie viel mehr Leute ansprechen.

Bloß traust du dich nichtmal deine favorisierten Bands zu zeigen. Dann können wir ja mal prüfen, wie Mainstream sie sind. Du wirst (höchstwahrscheinlich) vom Ergebnis überrascht und geschockt sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







-Migu- schrieb:


> 1. Den Hip-Hop den du meinst kann man nicht als Hip-Hop bezeichnen, allgemein gibt es sehr sehr wenige noch echte Rapper in Deutschland, und selbst in den U.S.A. sterben sie aus.



Ist leider so. Früher, wo noch in Raptexten politische Themen vorkamen sind sie heute (meist) den Liebesthemen etc. gewichen.

Auch der Sound hat nachgelassen.

Sobald einmal das F Wort in einem Raptext kommt ist es total hart, ist sofort explizit und einige fahren darauf ab, wie hart es dann ist.

Kann man (leider) nichts dagegen tuen. So kann ich nur über die heutige Hip Hop Szene lachen. Die frühere hätte ich respektiert, wenn ich auch keinen Hip Hop mag.


----------



## Deathslayer (10. August 2010)

Also ich höre dabei gerne Entspannungsmusik zB. : Gregorian Enya Rachell Lutrell Koto Mysteria oder Vanessa Mae Katherine Jenkins
 Koto zb  Dragonslair
Rachell Lutrell Teyla aus Stargate Atlantis zb Beyond the Night


----------



## Invios (10. August 2010)

Mhh ma schauen:




Linkin Park - Catalyst http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY7PXZEQk_A

LP - Faint http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRYtXBgEsWo

LP - Giving Up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHaSX3rEzp4

Blue Stahli - Ultranumb (Wave at Hydra) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-2jNiVK86A

Celldweller - So long Sentiment http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKdsTKE6Izs

Disturbed - down with the sickness http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L78yVFeyvRo

Soil - Black Betty http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrlt4ql4lVU

Soil - Pride http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrlt4ql4lVU

Und zur abwechselung 

Robert Randolph - Aint nothing wrong with that  http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## NoxActor (10. August 2010)

Am liebsten was von Justin Bieber oder Tokio Hotel.


----------



## Nerevar88 (10. August 2010)

Allimania Teil 1-19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten alles, von AC/DC bis Led Zeppelin bis ZZ Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (10. August 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> find ist geschmackts sache ich hör dazu grösten teil *creutzfeld und jakob*
> aber wie gesagt ist geschmackssache^^



Der Mann hat Geschmack!

Aber 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucq7N3kJ928

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Kann ich dir auch wärmstens ans Herz legen


----------



## Schiimon (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, geht mit Euer Disco, Rock-Metal Mainstream Scheisse weg.
> 
> Dope, In Flames, System of a Down, Linkin Park.
> 
> Wo lebt Ihr denn?



Deutschland.
+ "Was alle hören ist kacke"... Ähm, ja geile Logik...
Dazu ein Zitat, dass der Name einer gruppe auf einer bekannten Online-Plattform für Schüler ist:
Scheiße, ich atme Luft, man bin ich Mainstream!


----------



## Dschungel (10. August 2010)

Hauptsächlich The Prodigy oder anderes ausm bereich Drum & Bass...

Hier n Vorgeschmack   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLgSzheByn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## daturah (10. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




perfekt!! mono ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## Malorus (10. August 2010)

ich finds allein schon lächerlich, dass hier diskutiert wie mainstream die eine oder andere band ist und wie dämlich man sein muss um so etwas zu hören...

ich hör lieber das, was mir gefällt obs nun mainstream ist oder nicht , anstatt mit allen mitteln anders zu sein.

versuch nicht mit allen mitteln anders zu sein, sondern trau dich, du selbst zu sein.

and btw hätte beinahe mein liebling fürs pvp vergessen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHBDxRyYbpo

put your paws up and show my your teeth!


----------



## Keks des Jahres (10. August 2010)

Eigentlich hör ich im Pvp so gut wie alles... am meisten aber denke ich mal läuft Linkin Park und The Prodigy , wobei aber auch andere Lieder wie zum Beispiel Bohemian Rhapsody von Queen sich gerne mal dazwischen schieben ( ein wirklich episches Lied das jeder kennen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qe9PSliDG4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und zum Thema Mainstream... Mir gefällt die Musik von Linkin Park... und nur weil viele Personen es hören und die Band sich vielleicht auch wirklich mit ihren Liedern nach dem richtet was sich verkauft soll ich sie nicht hören? Blödsinn... wenn mir ein Lied gefällt dann höre ich es egal ob es alle hören oder ob die Band damit nur Geld machen will... im Endeffekt ist nur wichtig, dass es mir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (10. August 2010)

Eindeutig Metal oder Hardstyle... passt einfach am besten, da es am meisten fetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (10. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwBj1EIBOg8


----------



## JonBoy (10. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RnfL6Sm8AQ


----------



## Teraluna (10. August 2010)

Ich empfehle:
 Rammstein: Feuer Frei, Wann kommt die Flut, Engel, Sonne
Prodigy : Dasganze Album "Invaders Must Die"
Slipknot 
sowie (geheimtipp!) "Richard Cheese" 

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Blocher (10. August 2010)

Fürs PvP ist natürlich "Equilibrium - Unbesiegt" ganz geil, da macht PvP gleich noch mehr Spass.


----------



## fereman (10. August 2010)

NoxActor schrieb:


> Am liebsten was von Justin Bieber oder Tokio Hotel.



lawl


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Juhuu.. ich hab mich wieder gefunden in der World of Warcraft Community! (:
> 
> Gebt einfach mal PvP Schurke in YouTube ein und dann werdet Ihr zahlreiche Videos mit Schwarz Weiss Intro und Linkin Park Musik finden.
> 
> und die genannten Bands waren keine Vorschlaege!



True shit. Richtige WoW Videos schaut man auf Warcraftmovies!

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=134193 This HIHIHI


----------



## Ukmâsmú (10. August 2010)

balor hat gesagt nur Linkin park !!!




damit venomdeath einen guten eindruc hinterlässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ich empfehle dir "partys" und "festivals" zu besuchen wenn du musik suchst.

da trifst du "menschen" mit gleichem oder anderen geschmack mit denen man dann musik höhren und dazu feiern kann. einfach mal testen is ne feine sache


----------



## Veeenom~ (10. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGHave16NNk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (10. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Hans Zimmer Soundtracks bem Raiden. Da ist der Loot noch epischer.


/this^^ 


Allgemein Orchester ist richtig geil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6LZITVYN2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kafka (10. August 2010)

Storm Warrior kommt im PvP sehr geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YF3DP1KEAYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M0LiTZ (10. August 2010)

EMIN3M


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (10. August 2010)

zum Schurken? -> Music from and inspired by SAW


----------



## Talgur (10. August 2010)

Blue Stahli - Scrape
Blue Stahli - Kill Me Every Time
Blue Stahli - Corner

Sick Puppies - You're Going Down
Sick Puppies - Street Fighter (War)

Grendel - Harsh Generation
Grendel - Void Malign
Grendel - Rotting Garden
Grendel - No Way Out
Grendel - Hate This

Modulate - Skullfuck

Centicore - Parasite

Breach The Void - Propagate

Psyclon Nine - Genocide
Psyclon Nine - Clinic

Equilibrium - Unbesiegt

Und da gibts eigtl. noch ein paar mehr die ich empfehlen kann


----------



## Slebbeog (10. August 2010)

Parkway Drive, Neaera, Caliban, Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Blackseven (10. August 2010)

Mein Herz schlägt für CAPTAIN COOK


----------



## -Migu- (10. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist leider so. Früher, wo noch in Raptexten politische Themen vorkamen sind sie heute (meist) den Liebesthemen etc. gewichen.
> 
> Auch der Sound hat nachgelassen.
> 
> ...



Es gibt trotzdem noch einige Rapper dies technisch UND lyrisch draufhaben..

Chakuza, Prinz Pi und Kool Savas ist manchmal auch ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bushido ist das Bild der Medien und Bushido kannst du nicht mehr als guten lyrischen und echten ("realen") Rap bezeichnen. Er hats halt geschäftlich toll gemacht.

Noch was zum Topic:

Hammerfall !! 
Nightwish !!


----------



## Chrissi3384 (10. August 2010)

Spiele zwar keinen Schurken aber egal ob PVP oder PVE ich höre gern 
Echoes of War - The Music of Blizzard Entertainment


----------



## elliadon (10. August 2010)

Heavan shall burn - Invictus 
das ganze album top


----------



## Krezton (10. August 2010)

Als Alli im PvP http://www.youtube.c...h?v=o6EFg5eWWlM /fun aber das Lied ist geil


&#8364;dit Kann mir jemand sagen wie man youtube videos hier einfügen kann ?


----------



## ickemarkus (10. August 2010)

http://www.laut.fm/fireworks
es geht doch nichts über deutschsprachigen punk


----------



## astrozombie (10. August 2010)

*ironie_on
Ihr hört doch alle nur Scheißmusik (sofern es überhaupt unter Musik fällt)!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*ironie_off*

Für Schurken PVP vielleicht Lady Gaga oder Mark Medlock wenns n Allie is und wenns n Hordler is dann Mad Sin oder Tiger Army
Allgemein Led Zeppelin, wurde schon genannt, Iron Maiden is auch gut hörbar, ich leg nochmal Wolfmother dazu.

P.S. Musik wird auch nicht cooler nur weil sie was-weiß-ich-wie-exotisch oder extrem is. Hauptsache man mag den kram den man hört, Musik is nunmal Geschmackssache. 
Vorurteile bringen da auch nix, interessiert keinen was für geile Roxxorstecher ihr seid... ;-)


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Der Mann hat Geschmack!
> 
> Aber
> 
> ...



jo das lied ist nice kennst du prinz pi?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmu1joyfFoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



find ich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ja eher so der fan von underground rap/hiphop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rest kommt eig. in die tonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. August 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> jo das lied ist nice kennst du prinz pi?
> 
> 
> find ich genial
> ...



das beste von prinz pi ist die nerd hymne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Queen - dont stop me now
bzw find insgesamt die queen musik gut beim pvp, da sie nicht so sehr vom spiel ablengt und einen im gegensatzt zu techno nicht so hypnotisch werden lässt


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> das beste von prinz pi ist die nerd hymne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dies echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astrozombie (10. August 2010)

> jo das lied ist nice kennst du prinz pi?



Respekt, dieser Prinz Pi kann ja sogar noch normal reden/singen, die ganzen anderen Freaks die man in dem Genre so hört, haben ja nur assi-ghetto-akzent (nenn ich jetzt mal so, 70% der Jugend heutzutage kann ja nichts anderes mehr)


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

astrozombie schrieb:


> Respekt, dieser Prinz Pi kann ja sogar noch normal reden/singen, die ganzen anderen Freaks die man in dem Genre so hört, haben ja nur assi-ghetto-akzent (nenn ich jetzt mal so, 70% der Jugend heutzutage kann ja nichts anderes mehr)



kannste mal sehen es gibt doch noch anständigen rap/hip hop :>


----------



## astrozombie (10. August 2010)

> kannste mal sehen es gibt doch noch anständigen rap/hip hop :>



Ja das muss ich jetzt ja wohl leider zugeben, schande über mich


----------



## Pfropfen (10. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Hans Zimmer Soundtracks bem Raiden. Da ist der Loot noch epischer.






made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tontaube (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, geht mit Euer Disco, Rock-Metal Mainstream Scheisse weg.
> 
> Dope, In Flames, System of a Down, Linkin Park.
> 
> Wo lebt Ihr denn?



In einer Welt wo deine Frisur scheinbar Trend ist.... 

Warst Du eigentlich schon geboren als das erste In Flames Album rauskam?

Mein Beitrag dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3Txvt6tTKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## astrozombie (10. August 2010)

Tontaube, da haste ma recht und dein Pantera-video sagt mir das du nicht auf den Kopf gefallen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Soramac hat doofe Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxardon (10. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja LP ist schlecht. LP ist schonlange Pop Rock geworden und jetzt kommen sie mit elektronischen Sachen, weil sie viel mehr Leute ansprechen.
> 
> Bloß traust du dich nichtmal deine favorisierten Bands zu zeigen. Dann können wir ja mal prüfen, wie Mainstream sie sind. Du wirst (höchstwahrscheinlich) vom Ergebnis überrascht und geschockt sein.
> 
> ...



ja ich vermisse old linkin park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxardon (10. August 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> balor hat gesagt nur Linkin park !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



barlow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy3uC5Gvd5s 0:08


----------



## astrozombie (10. August 2010)

Linkin Park waren nie wirklich toll, die sind doch in dieser Nu-Metal Luftblase groß geworden.
Ein kleiner Lichtblick für mich war höchstens mal Minutes to Midnight wo nicht so viel von diesen Pseudo-Rap Parts drin waren. Aber im großen und ganzen ne Luftblase. 
Wobei ich da durchaus Bands wie Korn oder System of a Down nennen kann, die durchaus schon ein wenig anspruch hatten (auch wenns net mein Geschmack is).

P.S. ich bin durchaus tollerant aber hab auch meine eigene Meinung


----------



## -Migu- (10. August 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> jo das lied ist nice kennst du prinz pi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Juhu, ich bin nicht ganz so alleine mit Rap hier. ^^

Prinz Pi - Instinkt (mein favorit)
Prinz Pi - Donnerwetter
Prinz Pi - Du Hure (Elfenbeinturm)
		Würfel
		Kette

Der Typ ist genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Underground Hip-Hop kann meist viel "härter" sein als solchen den man in den Charts hört.

Aber ich mein Songs die schon "Arsch***song" oder "F***deine Mutter Slang" heissen... da kanns nur daneben gehn mit der Jugend.

Aber ich als Hopper kann kein Rap hören zum zocken, kein feeling bzw. es passt einfach nicht. x)


----------



## sykee (10. August 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Juhu, ich bin nicht ganz so alleine mit Rap hier. ^^
> 
> Prinz Pi - Instinkt (mein favorit)
> Prinz Pi - Donnerwetter
> ...



ach was mit zünd die welt an gehts erst so richtig ab im pvp :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NzA4XLjRaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




passt doch toll zum r0xx0r schurken im pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treefolk (10. August 2010)

Also bei meinem Schurken höre ich im PVP gerne Turisas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Turisas - Battle Metal




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnWO7iJZXDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gatax (11. August 2010)

astrozombie schrieb:


> Respekt, dieser Prinz Pi kann ja sogar noch normal reden/singen, die ganzen anderen Freaks die man in dem Genre so hört, haben ja nur assi-ghetto-akzent (nenn ich jetzt mal so, 70% der Jugend heutzutage kann ja nichts anderes mehr)



Dann seh ich von ihm "Wir ficken die Welt" http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7XmrbcW9kZU
Und Biatch hört man auch......^^
Also lol. Bezogen auf die erste Ausage.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber er hat schon ein paar gute gemacht, merk ich grad.^^

Taktloss & Justus - Wider Zeit http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wjas_R5RTak
Taktloss & Justus - Für die Deutschen http://www.youtube.c...h?v=h7mMf7gGIJ4
Taktloss & Justus - Splidtterchrist & Real Geizt http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8U8GZBeGM5I (bis zum Ende abspielen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel besser und lustiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Taktloss ist sowieso der Beste und das Album sowieso.^^


----------



## Grishnagh (11. August 2010)

PvP? DDler?

--> This! <--


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

gtfo mit taktloss schrecklicher gehts nicht...


----------



## PlayerS (11. August 2010)

Lukitech schrieb:


> www.technobase.fm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## kingmurpy (11. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4E4-9yKTv_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich höre in letzter Zeit immer Katie Melua zum WoW spielen, ist beruhigend und nach einem harten Arbeitstag genau das richtige.


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (11. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> WIE BITTE?
> 
> Das ist Kult Musik!
> 
> Besser als diese HipHop kacke!



Techno und Kult? was ich nicht lache 
Ich finde Hip Hop hat mehr Sinn und Kultur als Techno (okey der neue Hip Hop ist sche***e)


----------



## Overskilled (11. August 2010)

Lukitech schrieb:


> www.technobase.fm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




passt nicht immer aber ist ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (11. August 2010)

_serbia_boy_ schrieb:


> Techno und Kult? was ich nicht lache
> Ich finde Hip Hop hat mehr Sinn und Kultur als Techno (okey der neue Hip Hop ist sche***e)



das ist auch kein hip hop das ist extr3me harcore gangsta rap ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Hacker (11. August 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ist das nicht alles Death- und Grindcore?



ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastwalker (11. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lkOgpFb4x3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


obwohl ich das Lied eig nicht so doll finde weil ich selbst bei der P. bin aber es passt zu nem Schurken xD


----------



## sykee (11. August 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw. 0815 Gangsta rappa


----------



## Pastwalker (11. August 2010)

Ja ich weiß...^^ich hasse eig eh o möchter gern " ich fick deine mutter" rap...fürmich gibts nur 2 rapper die beiden besten und wahren wenn ihr mich fragt ...

Eminem - 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZdszxLl-HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jackpot45 - 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bbr4mnelNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die beiden passen zu meinem Leben wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## -Baru- (11. August 2010)

.Hacker schrieb:


> ansichtssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja unter Hardcore verstehe ich etwas anderes.
Aber der Begriff ist mittlerweile ja ein Sammelsorium für fast alle -Core Genres.


----------



## Cazor (11. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YtuvVjj-vR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbXciBKcfQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICn-zRVNe_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich brauchs momentan hart und gemein, das is Sound aus der Jugend


----------



## Absinthia (11. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4XbKz9PdQaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ardor11 (11. August 2010)

naja... für jede Gelegenheit is Hammerfall gut!

Hammerfall: a legend reborn
n gutes Lied


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (11. August 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



@ Cazor: Danke für die Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit!!! xD Das waren noch Zeiten, hier fehlt dann nur noch Sepultura, Pantera, Metallica, Nirvana, H-Blockx, Guns n Roses, uvm. };o]

Greetz.


----------



## Technocrat (11. August 2010)

Wenn ich das heir so lese, kann ich immer nur milde lächeln. DIe meisten haben zwar einen ganz guten Musikgeschmack, aber keine Ahnung, was die Musik übermitteln muß, damit sie im PvP zu bessere Leistung verhilft. Nicht Frust oder Wut ist gefragt, sondern reine, ungezügelte Agressivität, also sind Sachen wie System of a Down, Slipknot oder Rage agianst the Machine völlig unbrauchbar.

Wenn ihr wissen wollt was ich meine zieht euch mal folgende Tracks durch und danach wißt ihr, worauf ihr bei der Musikauswahl auchen müsst, wenns was bringen soll (immer Interpret - Titel):

Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop
Fall Out Boy - Snitches and Talkers Get Stitches and Walkers
Saxon - Solid Ball of Rock
Black Sabbath - The Mob Rules
Rob Zombie - Speed Demon
Dropkick Murphys - Captain Kelly's Kitchen
Blondie - War Child
Queen - Another One Bites the Dust

Hinweis: Ich meine nicht, das ihr irgendwas von den genannten Bands hören sollt, sondern nur genau diese Titel. Auch meine ich nicht, das anderes Material von diesen Bands für PvP geeignet ist.


----------



## haaaines (11. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pa7SzjL0lHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sykee (11. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn ich das heir so lese, kann ich immer nur milde lächeln. DIe meisten haben zwar einen ganz guten Musikgeschmack, aber keine Ahnung, was die Musik übermitteln muß, damit sie im PvP zu bessere Leistung verhilft. Nicht Frust oder Wut ist gefragt, sondern reine, ungezügelte Agressivität, also sind Sachen wie System of a Down, Slipknot oder Rage agianst the Machine völlig unbrauchbar.
> 
> Wenn ihr wissen wollt was ich meine zieht euch mal folgende Tracks durch und danach wißt ihr, worauf ihr bei der Musikauswahl auchen müsst, wenns was bringen soll (immer Interpret - Titel):
> 
> ...




also persönlich find ich das rob zombie besser zu rennspeilen passt (flatout2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astrozombie (11. August 2010)

Ich haäng mich da mal an, gute Lieder für PVP:

MAD SIN - Dead Man Tell No Tales
Dead Kennedys - Police Truck
Iron Maiden - The Trooper
Led Zeppelin - Achilles last stand
Megadeth - Holy Wars
Metallica - Metal Militia
The Misfits - Bullet
Nine Inch Nails - Last
Pantera - Fucking Hostile
Pro-Pain - Take it back
Sepultura - Arise
Slayer - Aggressive Perfector (fast)
Tiger Army - Never Die
Green Day - Horseshoes and Handgrenades
Machine Head - Blood For Blood


Viel Spaß und nicht vor lauter Eifer den Gestheiler direkt noch mit umlegen


----------



## Felix^^ (11. August 2010)

*Justin Bieber*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













...Not​


----------



## Cazor (11. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn ich das heir so lese, kann ich immer nur milde lächeln. DIe meisten haben zwar einen ganz guten Musikgeschmack, aber keine Ahnung, was die Musik übermitteln muß, damit sie im PvP zu bessere Leistung verhilft. Nicht Frust oder Wut ist gefragt, sondern reine, ungezügelte Agressivität, also sind Sachen wie System of a Down, Slipknot oder Rage agianst the Machine völlig unbrauchbar.




Wenn ich Skinny Puppie oder Rage against the Machine im Auto höre, fahre ich viel ruhiger. Aber ich bin auch gleichzeitig spannungsgeladen und wünschte mir eine Situation, in der ich an die Grenzen gehen müsste. Und cool bleiben würde.

Wenn ich Nachrichten höre, fahre ich so, dass ich Situationen erzeuge, in denen ich an die Grenzen gehe... 


So ähnlich läufts im pvp, mit Mucke bin ich viel ruhiger und "aufgeladener", ohne hampel ich rum wie ein ADHS kranker Opa. 







-!His(siC)*NesS!- schrieb:


> @ Cazor: Danke für die Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit!!! xD Das waren noch Zeiten, hier fehlt dann nur noch Sepultura, Pantera, Metallica, Nirvana, H-Blockx, Guns n Roses, uvm. };o]
> 
> Greetz.


Warum passen die nicht zu meiner Liste?


----------



## Desperad (11. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBjDZMJUduo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




momentan mein favorit egal ob pvp oder pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (11. August 2010)

Hatebreed - Destroy Everything (Finde aber allgemein Hatebreed lieder sehr toll für Rogue PvP ^^)

Neben Hatebreed habe ich noch Static X, Drowning Pool und Godsmack gehört. Genau Liede rkann ich nichtmehr sagen. Spiel den Schurken seit anfang Wotlk nichtmehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BC Daily-Insel war beste mit Hemo alles wegschlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Link vergessn :>

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WumgzDcEdTA 	(Hatebreed - Destroy Everything)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYv2-gi4xWQ&feature=related (Hatebreed - I will be heard)


----------



## Braamséry (11. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZApTNqTb864

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



von





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebvI33_BfR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zodttd (11. August 2010)

Ich höre sowas zwar nicht, aber denke es würde zum PvP-Video von einem Schurken passen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b8cqUVtogL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Littelfoot (18. Oktober 2010)

sowas wie --> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Z_1WvR6BXhg

oder --> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xQjJ0XYzrJY


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man hier so durchschaut scheinen die meisten WoW Spieler hier Metal/Techno hören. Und nicht nur das, sie flamen auch noch HipHop.
Wann wird den Leuten endlich mal klar das es auch noch andere HipHop neben "Ich f**k deine Mutta* Gagsta Ghetto Rap gibt. 
Ich bin richtig genervt das HipHop son schlechten Ruf wegen nen paar Idioten hat, die nen paar Jährchen ihren Hype auf MTV und Viva hatten.

Also ich höre beim Zocken Samy, Savas, 257ers und all so was <3


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (18. Oktober 2010)

thread nekrophiler


----------



## Chelrid (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab im Moment immer www.rautemusik.fm laufen. Dort hört ich dann in der Regel den Clubstream.


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (18. Oktober 2010)

da ich zur zeit überwiegend queste um mal ruhe zu haben und meinen 6ten 80ger hochzuziehen, bevorzuge ich nebenher inextremo und subway to sally. bei herogängen bin ich meisst etwas genervt und lass mich von knorkator berieseln^^

grüße, gekko


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

Hatebreed ist toll, gerade in Spielen wo's ums kaputt machen geht.

auch nett ist das hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S0_QWItwso&feature=related


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Oktober 2010)

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Maribêlla (18. Oktober 2010)

Don`t trust a rouge!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7tkZCzt4b8

Ich finds einfach nur geil ^^


Und für die Druiden 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF_wi1_GC2Y


----------



## Phenyl19 (18. Oktober 2010)

Einfach mal nen paar Lieder aus der Playlist:

Hatebreed - Live for This
Bleeding Through - Kill to Believe
Korn - Y'all want a Single
Sabaton -Attero Dominatus

und so weiter und sofort...=)


----------



## Renox1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich höre sehr gern Techno. Besonders mit der Unterkategorie Hardstyle.


----------



## Shaila (18. Oktober 2010)

Heroische Musik
Die Ingame Musik

Oder eben Hardstyle, Hand's up und Trance.

Spät abends eher Hardstyle, bei einem chilligen Morgenründchen PvP eher Trance.


----------



## serash (18. Oktober 2010)

...sowas erinnert mich immer an die army, die schwere musik und waffen verbindet. 
was bei wow ja nicht der fall ist, aber ich denke man gerät in einen ähnlichen adrenalin-zustand.

für mich zählt der spass, von daher, bin ich eher der cruiser unter den rasern.
zum beispiel pink floyd... =)

cheers*


----------



## Captn.Pwn (18. Oktober 2010)

du hast mich 1000 mal belogen
...
nuf said
da kommt hass auf


----------



## Renox1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> du hast mich 1000 mal belogen
> ...
> nuf said
> da kommt hass auf



Das kann ich nur hören wenn ich breit bin


----------



## Funkydiddy (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hör eigt. immer Hardstyle/Techno, oder Jan Hegenberg :>


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Oktober 2010)

Mein questen hör ich trancebase.fm ^^


----------



## Elvaras459 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hardstyle, Blackmetal und Trance find ich am besten zum Zoggn^^


----------



## Toraso (18. Oktober 2010)

Also da ich gern Techno/Dance höre kommt für mich The Prodigy ( Lieblingsband  ) in Frage, sowie Defqon1 und Infinited Mushroom


----------



## Toraso (18. Oktober 2010)

Dschungel ah auch The Prodigy fan! year man! ^^


----------



## cErIaTz (18. Oktober 2010)

METALLICA FTW xDD 

naja so classic metal eben^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkK2cGRWGAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja ich bin schurke Ja Ich steh auf Die Musik Sowie hardstyle also Ich empfehle Sie dir


----------



## vyrelia (18. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t3x74EOP6ZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMgAXeFDfN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

Krawallbrüder ist nice


----------



## No_ones (18. Oktober 2010)

techno trance hardcore/style alles was mit bass zu tun hat  das ganze mit ner derben lautstärke und basskopfhörern 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAD9tH0YioE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Azunth (18. Oktober 2010)

Silverstein, Papa Roach, Limp Bizkit etc


----------



## Azunth (18. Oktober 2010)

Silverstein, Papa Roach, Limp Bizkit, ...


----------



## No_ones (18. Oktober 2010)

Azunth schrieb:


> silverstei, papa roach, limp bizkit, etc



und nochma bitte ??


----------



## Mayestic (18. Oktober 2010)

um richtig abzugehn und sich auf den raid einzustimmen höre ich meistens das hier um die ganze Aufregung die beim 312. Raid in der gleichen FarmStatus-Instanz zu verkraften.


----------



## Aitaro (18. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R0y9AJVfHgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWBFeOEsovA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQghSEl0hHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shelung (18. Oktober 2010)

mmeCeline...

Sowas würde ich nicht hören selbst wenn es mein leben um 1 JAHR verlängern würde.


Selbst jede Kidnersendung hat mehr aktion xD. 	Ich weis nicht aber ich habe schon nach 1 1/2 minuten ein kotz gefühl weil ich darauf warte das dass lied anfängt xD


----------



## Vyron268 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hör momentan ziemlich oft Harris neues Album: der Mann im Haus beim zocken. Sonst halt PrinzPi und Marteria.


----------



## Cathan (18. Oktober 2010)

hardstyle, hardcore, dnb, und minimal techno und manchmal minimal house.
Komische Mischung aber mir gefällts.


----------



## Mieze (18. Oktober 2010)

Soad -> Serj Tankian, Meshuggah,Gorillaz, Led Zeppelin


----------



## Al_xander (18. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, geht mit Euer Disco, Rock-Metal Mainstream Scheisse weg.
> 
> Dope, In Flames, System of a Down, Linkin Park.
> 
> Wo lebt Ihr denn?



Mars, Jupiter


----------



## Karl Theodor (18. Oktober 2010)

Nur das...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rqvN2xra9oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Al_xander (18. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, geht mit Euer Disco, Rock-Metal Mainstream Scheisse weg.
> 
> Dope, In Flames, System of a Down, Linkin Park.
> 
> Wo lebt Ihr denn?



Mars, Jupiter






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjlBMl6f3hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5MqEnxFYxbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## meitertot (18. Oktober 2010)

hehe 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0YRs9BTON5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Feindflieger (18. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T_WywlJPzNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flowersun (18. Oktober 2010)

Verurteilt mich und ja ich weis ich sollte als WoW - Spieler Hardcore (Sorry) Scheisse hören oder sontwas aber ich kann das Zeug ned ab  

http://www.youtube.com/user/AustrianDreams?feature=mhum

Und mit diesem Geschmack gehör ich wohl zu einer aussterbenden Minderheit der WoW-Spieler


----------



## meitertot (18. Oktober 2010)

Mein Ernster Beitrag



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GO2hxaZz2Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deis (18. Oktober 2010)

Bob Marley - Bad Boys.

Nicht, dass ich Ragga hoeren wuerde ... aber fuer einen total gechillten Schurken der im PvP alles unter Kontrolle hat doch das Non-Plus, oder?


----------



## sav1or (18. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkK2cGRWGAo

beste musik ever könnter erzählen was ihr wollt


----------



## Energia (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi Mitspieler...

ich höre gern entspannende Musik: DI.fm und zwar den Chillout stream http://scfire-ntc-aa06.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1035


----------



## Schnubbismaus (18. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hör immer Techno und Hardstyle :-D


----------



## Anfier (18. Oktober 2010)

*BIG BOOTY BIT**** 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctVmNbVu2KAt="385"></embed></object>
*


----------



## madmurdock (18. Oktober 2010)

Schurkenvid mit Schwarzweiss intro + LP Musik inc.. Das 84000e.


----------



## Andoral1990 (18. Oktober 2010)

Such dir doch ein x belibiges roxxor olololo WTF CRIT SON HIGH ROGUE video aus youtube und schau in die beschreibung  da hast musik...


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. Oktober 2010)

Anfier schrieb:


> *BIG BOOTY BIT****
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctVmNbVu2KAt="385"></embed></object>
> *



This!


----------



## madmurdock (18. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> sind das nicht alles die "rechten" bands?



"Musik macht frei" sagt ja wohl genug. Hoffe der Typ ist bald weg hier aus dem Forum...


----------



## derdaist (18. Oktober 2010)

Böhse Onkelz;Berserker,Krawallbrüder,Berliner weiße, und nein ich bin kein NAZI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dustail (18. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrJ3IciHBKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Tast (18. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TH3LghdBWxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMkK1LbACM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Killding (18. Oktober 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Swedish House Mafia- one your name <3[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Dj Antoine - work your pussy beste [/font]


----------



## Azyurok (18. Oktober 2010)

Also ich mag KoRn beim PvP, hör aber auch gern Reaggeton (Nein, nicht Reagge. Geh Wikipedia und schlags nach -.-) wenn ich sonst irgendwas mache wie farmen, PvE etc...^^


----------



## Norica (18. Oktober 2010)

metal


hmmm
KoRn hör ich da gern


----------



## Darkblood-666 (18. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbxOSA3WG7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Benegeserit (18. Oktober 2010)

"VITALIC"


----------



## Headhunter94 (18. Oktober 2010)

System of a Down
Disarmonia Mundi
In Flames
Amon Amarth
Soilwork
Metallica
Disturbed 
Celldweller
Insomnium
Godsmack
Scar Symmetry
Atreyu
Pendulum
Passenger
Muse
At the Gates
Kings of Leon
KoRn
Blue Stahli

etwas für jeden Geschmack, jede Klasse und jede Situation.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (18. Oktober 2010)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> System of a Down
> Disarmonia Mundi
> In Flames
> Amon Amarth
> ...


/sign
+Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Nimroth22 (18. Oktober 2010)

Achtung !!!!!!!!!! 

Nur für Druiden, Palas und andere chillige Zeitgenossen zu empfehlen.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Wqzy9KrcTTM


----------



## Tankretter-Rajaxx (18. Oktober 2010)

Normal natürlich K.I.Z. 
Aber wenn duu vom Schurken redest geht nichts über Linkin Park.
Ein paar beispiele.

Linkin Park-Given Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GFHdzwMKEc 
Linkin Park-Crawling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNJehr8xB8w
Linkin Park-Forgotten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGEYI3_hrVo
Linkin Park-One Step Closer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSPYshruW8I
Linkin Park-Runaway
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uArDI6lUSQo

Diese Lieder kann ich nur Empfehlen!
Das beste zum Schurken zocken!
Hoffe es hatt dir geholfen. 

MFG
Tankretter-Rajaxx


----------



## Nimroth22 (18. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> Zum PvP sowie zum Raid läuft:
> 
> Division Germania, Stahlgewitter, Landser, Kommando Freisler, Edelweiss oder manchmal einfach nur radio-FSN.de
> 
> ambesten Division Germania is nice



Und nach dem Raid gehst du Ausländer klatschen stimmts?

Nazis raus !


----------



## kingkryzon (18. Oktober 2010)

ich hör nur noch dubstep und DnB 
und eigentlich die UKF playlist einmal durch alles gut =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQPAN5dGbmc DnB
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEbJ4qLiMu0 Dubstep variante 
http://www.youtube.com/user/UKFDubstep ukf dubstep channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/UKFDrumandBass DnB channel! 

alles vom feinsten
aber auch viel von DatsiK


----------



## DarthDonut (18. Oktober 2010)

ganz gut würde auch Animal i have become von three days grace passen musst mal testen


----------



## WeRkO (18. Oktober 2010)

So ziemlich alles von In Extremo, Subway to Sally, Schandmaul, Saltatio Mortis, Corvus Corax und ab und an auch mal Formatio Vermalledeyt :>

*edit: Ab und an überkommts mich übrigens und ich lege was klassisches auf, beethoven, mozart etc. Kommt zwar nicht oft vor, aber es kommt vor


----------



## Invios (19. Oktober 2010)

Sick Puppies - Survive

Vieles von Linkin Park -Faint - Run away - No more Sorrow

Blue Stahli - Ultranumb

Celldweller - So long Sentiment

Robert Randolph - Aint nothing wrong 

Disturbed - down with the sickness -inside the fire

Soil - Black Betty - Pride - Breaking me down

Hoobastank - Out of control

und viel Tenacious D live -Beelzeboss - Kickapoo - Tribute - Fuck her gently etc alles von Tenacious D


----------



## MrHaNf (19. Oktober 2010)

Viva Punk!
sum 41
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4dyIMhG4J4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vDiEw_wyqE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvm3CwAQI44&feature=related
midtown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPcY55fRJYs&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br38yAOTDuw
flogging molly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDwlGbEcJ6Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojKoTjsSks8 (find ich perfekt fürs pvp!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdlkx_cIqtE&feature=related
yellowcard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B-boB9syEs
Ps: falls wer erkannt hat hab ich sehr viel musik von otherguy videos genommen weil er einfach gute pvpmusik hatte wie ich find


----------



## kingmurpy (19. Oktober 2010)

KATIE MELUA

http://www.katiemelua.com/discography_thehouse.html


----------



## Darkweed41 (19. Oktober 2010)

Chill mukke beim raidn




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OL79X9xeelQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XpJ4mntw-go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich glau ma das is eh wa für österreicher


----------



## Azorian (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich find
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnT4VEaOALc
gut


----------



## mcgeehb (23. Oktober 2010)

Xorxes schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> wollte mal sachte anfragen was Ihr so für einen Schurken im PVP an Musik empfehlen würdet, ich suche dringend gute Musik! Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar - bin natürlich auch gespannt was ihr so allgemein während dem zocken so an Mucke hört also her mit Euren Meinungen!



das hier ...das geht ab ...wie ein Schurke ....das rockt

Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground

oder das ...

Nightwish - Nemo

Nightwish - Over The Hills And Far Away

Gotthard - Top Of The World

oder ....

AC DC - It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll) / aus dem Jahr 1976

...der "alte Frontmann" .. Bon Scoot ...leider zu früh verstorben
Das war der Song mit dem AC/DC den "Meilenstein" ...wie man so sagt ...setzten

Gruss aus Bremen


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (23. Oktober 2010)

Original ingame Sound...   ^^


MFG
Pala


----------



## Miyaki (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich höre meist Metal oder J-Rock/metal.
Disturbed- Inside the fire oder Devide <:
Dir en Grey - Obscure
Disarmonia Mundi - Resurrection Code
Shinedown - Diamond Eyes
-OZ- 
etc etc


----------



## EvilStorm (23. Oktober 2010)

Technobase.fm

Ich find vorallem gut:

Pendulum
Prodigy

Hab hier aber noch das neuste auf meiner Playlist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNAdtkSjSps

Ich stehe eher auf Musik mit Bass und hohen Tönen


----------



## Palduron (23. Oktober 2010)

habe jetzt keine lust alle Lieder aufzuschreiben, aber hier sind alle drin Akrios FTW http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=148315


----------



## pat1988 (23. Oktober 2010)

Da ich hauptsächlich Pve spiel und auch kein schurken kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen.....

Aber um der Geißel einzuheizen find ich diese Lied recht nett ----> Megaherz - Es brennt       und um Todesschwinge zu jagen taugts bestimmt auch ^^


----------



## Nephestus (23. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_k6-fwS62s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*oder.... der kult burner ! ! ! ! *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12z1NI4C4Vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Elniesreiz (23. Oktober 2010)

du solltest dich aufs spielen konzentrieren und nicht noch musik hören Oo


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2010)

Elniesreiz schrieb:


> du solltest dich aufs spielen konzentrieren und nicht noch musik hören Oo



Man muss eben aggresive Musik hören, das gibt dann einen Blutrausch im RL und man ist noch besser. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=146nTVxn0vU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pJceLdc0lJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qUEiYWkDt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdngW3qMMco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mortuorum (23. Oktober 2010)

meistens hör ich beim zocken nur wie meine frau rumnörgelt ...


----------



## Elniesreiz (23. Oktober 2010)

Mortuorum schrieb:


> meistens hör ich beim zocken nur wie meine frau rumnörgelt ...




amen^^


----------

